# VGSR on TV - My foster Isabella is a star!



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

VGSR's volunteers, Dari and Sean, made an appearance on Fox Five news along with my foster Isabella, new dog to the rescue, Pretty, and our little wild man, Dylan. 

Here is the link to the show! 

http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/mornings/pet_page/pet-project-virginia-german-shepherd-rescue-072511


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That was great! Dylan is so cute.


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for that. Great looking and well behaved dogs. Hopefully someone has already gave them a call.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't get the link to open for me, but now that they are stars they will be demanding more treats.


----------

